# Power Pack / Controller / Throttle



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

It's time for a new controller. The Bachman starter throttle just ain't enough for what I'm trying to do! 

I'd soon like to run two engines at the same time. Trying to keep it relatively inexpensive and simple i.e. not interested (at this point) in DCC.

I've seen some dual throttle MRC Tech II power packs on e-bay but just not sure what other options or brands are available. Also, not adverse to having two separate throttles for different blocks of track.

Recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

If you want to run 2 trains at the same time do you want to control them independantly or just have then both run in circles at the same time on different tracks? If the latter is true then a single throttle that has an output of at least 1 amp will be needed. If you want them to be independant control then you need 2 throttles and have the layout wired in blocks. DCC solves the block wiring and multiple throttle issues much easier, I know you said you were not interested yet, but you may want to look into it if independant control is a must for you.

Massey


----------



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, Massey. I will be wiring in blocks. May have a dual controller or two independent controllers. 

Right now, interested in what brand names I should be looking at i.e. MRC? Bachman? etc.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

MRC Tech II is the best on the market for analog control. I dont think there are many other higher end controllers available any more. The Bachmann Magnum is OK but not great. I have a Tech II 1400 that Is much smoother in control and it will handle 2 HO engines with out tripping the internal breaker.

Massey


----------



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

Excellent advice and counsel, Massey. There's a Tech II 2800 on e-Bay at the moment that's bidding at $37.00. I'm gonna follow it for a while!!! Whaddya think?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i think that's about what i sold my used one for!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

jaydv said:


> It's time for a new controller. The Bachman starter throttle just ain't enough for what I'm trying to do!
> 
> I'd soon like to run two engines at the same time. Trying to keep it relatively inexpensive and simple i.e. not interested (at this point) in DCC.
> 
> ...


I have an MRC Tech 4 #280 dual transformer that I absolutely LOVE.
It powers two seperate independant loops where I'm running a single diesel and 14-car trains.
Good luck in your search,
Bob


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I user 4 MRC units in my layout. Two MRC 7000 Sound and Power and 2 MRC Control Master II. All are older units but work great. The 7000 units still are pricey today if you can find them but the smaller ones go for less than $20 on EBay regularly. I have used these to run two Athearn DD40 locomotives. Each of these have 2 motors per locomotive. It does not strain the supplies.


----------



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

Guys...this is GOOD info!!!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

tkruger said:


> Two MRC 7000 Sound and Power .


I totally agree with TK about the Sound And Power, as I also have one of these. They're awesome. In addition to powering HO, they can also power G scale as well. Just a flip of the switch in the back of it is all it takes to do it. The problem with this tranformer though is that it is no longer available, although from time to time you may still be able to find on on EBay. Here's a photo of it. http://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz119/pkozi/IM001171.jpg

Another one that is just as powerful in DC as the MRC Sound and Power and is STILL AVAILABLE, is the MRC Power Command 9500. Here's a photo of it. http://web4.hobbylinc.com/gr/mrc/mrcag950.jpg I have two of these. Besides having an unbelieavable amount of power, what this transformer crows about is the ammeter and voltmeter on board. If something electrical goes wrong with either the engine or the track, these meters will show it immediately making the problem easy to find and fix. The Downside to this one is that it's pricey, as it runs on an average of about $110 up, depending where you buy it. But again, like the Sound and Power, the power command puts out an awesome amount of power. 

The MRC Tech 4 260 puts out a good amount of power (20 VA) and it only runs about half of what the Power Command sells for. I have one of these also and running multi engines with it is no problem at all. Here's a photo of it. http://web4.hobbylinc.com/gr/mrc/mrcab131.jpg

Routerman


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yep, MRC tech2 and tech4 is pretty much where it is at. either one will provide smooth operation. no personal experience, but i would imagine dual throttle will function exactingly the same. price seems about right. 

there was another modern "pro-grade" controller but its make model escapes me at the moment (black metal enclosure with orange markings. rings a bell for anyone). either one


----------

